# Lordi



## Aikahime (Sep 6, 2008)

Has anybody else heard/heard of the finnish metal band Lordi?


----------



## GatodeCafe (Sep 6, 2008)

I despise lordi. They are the most annoying musicians to ever step on this earth. They're like GWAR sans awesome.


----------



## Magikian (Sep 6, 2008)

Goddamn... That singer sucks some ass.. He is just.. annoying to listen to.


----------



## Aikahime (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice to see that there's so much love for Lordi here XD


----------



## Magikian (Sep 6, 2008)

Aikahime said:


> Nice to see that there's so much love for Lordi here XD



Yeah, I can't stand it when a singer can't scream properly, but does it anyway (Underoath anyone?)


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 7, 2008)

They look cool, that's about all positive I can say about them.


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 7, 2008)

Don't know about him and I'm glad I don't.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Sep 7, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Yeah, I can't stand it when a singer can't *scream properly,* but does it anyway (Underoath anyone?)


 
_Scream properly!?_ How the Hell...
How is there a _proper technique_ to screaming...?!


----------



## Magikian (Sep 7, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> _Scream properly!?_ How the Hell...
> How is there a _proper technique_ to screaming...?!



There isn't a 'technique' to screaming, there is only people that sound absolutely horrible and some people who sound good.


----------



## Pinhead (Sep 7, 2008)

Lordi is a good occasional listen but to listen to it all the time would get boring very fast. As for a good scream i can't think of one off the top of my head but i can link you to a song with a bad scream. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXii_4L8MJw if it wasn't for the terrible scream it would have been a decent cover of tff.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 7, 2008)

I give them a listen from time to time. I find them amusing, and some of their songs are catchy, but can't say they're a favorite. Their get-up is charming and a little less grotesque, and more lovable than GWAR.


----------



## kitetsu (Sep 7, 2008)

Lordi is an okay band. The only thing amazing and commendable about them, however, is them proving that pop music is not always the king that governs the Eurovision Borefest.


----------



## PJHippo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah, glad they won the eurovision song contest. Thought it might start a change in better songs winning the 'competition', didn't happen though.


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 7, 2008)

I heard a few of their songs and didn't like em... but glad that they won the eurovision song contest 2-3 years ago though XD


----------



## Aikahime (Sep 7, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Yeah, I can't stand it when a singer can't scream properly, but does it anyway (Underoath anyone?)


Hey, there are plenty of songs where you can understand Mr.Lordi, Dethklok, on the other hand...


----------



## kitetsu (Sep 8, 2008)

Aikahime said:


> Hey, there are plenty of songs where you can understand Mr.Lordi, Dethklok, on the other hand...



Don't you DARE question the pioneers of coffee and birthday anthems. >:C


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 8, 2008)

Worst Finnish band I've ever heard, and that's really saying something  considering H.I.M came from there. It's sad that Finland has so many excellent  bands and these two are the only one's that get any press...

also  Fintroll I guess, but I don't much like them either.


----------



## Magikian (Sep 8, 2008)

Aikahime said:


> Hey, there are plenty of songs where you can understand Mr.Lordi, Dethklok, on the other hand...



I wasn't saying I hated it because I couldn't understand him, I said I hate it because I can't stand him, he sucks.

End of story.


----------



## saberpup (Sep 9, 2008)

i like lordi alot and the main reason is couse its not a full fledged screaming witch i like so i can understand easily


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 12, 2008)

They're so-so, they remind me of a European Gwar and/or KISS.

I've moved on to more promising pastures (music).


----------

